# battery gauge at 1% for hours (inaccurately gauging remaining power)



## RiverdALIEN (May 21, 2012)

I searched thoroughly and couldn't find anybody with a similar problem.

I have a D2G running unofficial CM9. I'm using an extended battery by Monaco rated at 3500mAh. I've noticed that it burns through battery much more slowly than before but I'm finding that when it finally does get to 1%, it's still got much more than 1% battery left. at 1% I've played Google Play Music through the speaker for about an hour, flicked the torch on for a little while, and played some Tiny Tower before it died. My question is, how can I get the phone to properly report the remaining juicage?

Edit: and I have performed both app-based and manual battery calibration (erase batterystats in CWM) still having the same problem


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

First, battery calibration won't do anything. Android resets battery history every time you connect a charger or reboot.

Second, no, you can't fix it. The D2G cannot provide a reliable estimate for such batteries.


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

I noticed this same thing on my regular stock battery. The last 10% or so lasts for a few hours when the rest drained a lot faster.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------

